# New Tank Build



## Sshhyguy (Mar 20, 2003)

*Which Background*​
top2551.02%bottom2448.98%


----------



## Sshhyguy (Mar 20, 2003)

Im getting ready for a new malawi tank just wanted some input as to what background you think would look best with peacocks and haps?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The bottom one looks more natural to me.


----------



## netrippa (Jun 14, 2010)

its win win they both look great,close your eyes and take a pick ,question which company makes these backgrounds


----------



## Sshhyguy (Mar 20, 2003)

netrippa, I'm ordering then from http://www.designsbynature.net


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

I like the top one, though I agree with netrippa -- they'd both be great.

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## Jaffy (Jul 10, 2010)

Throw a dart, they both would look nice IMO


----------



## Sshhyguy (Mar 20, 2003)

Thanks for the input everyone, ill post the progess in a seperate thread.


----------



## Sshhyguy (Mar 20, 2003)

Finally got it wet, waiting for it to clear up. I think i should of spent a little more time on cleaning the sand  . Heres a few shots to share, ill post more once it clears up completely.


----------



## zcfish (Jan 31, 2009)

shyguy - like your choice of background. great setup.

just wondering how your filtration is setup. could you show some pictures?


----------



## Sshhyguy (Mar 20, 2003)

I will get you some pics of the plumbing. But pretty basic set up, there's enough room behind to house my intake of my Rena canister, heaters and the out take is on the far right sidelining through a hole in the background. There is two holes on the left side passing through the background to allow water behind and one hole on the right side. The pass through holes are filled with a small piece of black filter padding. I also have a power head in the back to churn up everything so nothing settles.


----------



## Sshhyguy (Mar 20, 2003)

Here are the position of the 3 inlets and the discharge pipe. You really cant see the discharge pipe unless your looking up into the tank










LEFT SIDE










RIGHT SIDE


----------



## Norm66 (Mar 3, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## Sshhyguy (Mar 20, 2003)

Here is a quick video of the tank and inhabitants


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

great setup...


----------



## MonkTong (May 4, 2011)

great looking tank ! :thumb:


----------

